# Tato podivuhodná moc...



## parolearruffate

Promin' vas,
doufám, že to bude poslední

Tato podivuhodná moc ospravedlnuje rovněž Diovy prohřesky proti věrnosti, podobně jako na Franceschiniho zminované alegorii Fortuny z Palazzo Ranuzzi po bocích doprovázené amorky ve scénách představujících sílu lásky, Danae, Ledu a Dianu s Endymionem zasazené do rámce věčně se opakujících čtyř ročních období.

Můžete mi to napsat jinak? Takhle nerozumím. Děkuju
Laura


----------



## Jana337

> Promin' vas, Promiňte, prosím Vás o odpuštění atd.


Ale to samozřejmě nemusíš! 

Tato podivuhodná moc ospravedlňuje rovněž Diovy prohřešky proti věrnosti. Totéž platí pro již zmíněnou alegorii Fortuny z Palazzo Ranuzzi, jejímž autorem je Franceschini. Na Francheschiniho obraze Fortunu doprovázejí amorci ve scénách představujících sílu lásky - Danae, Leda a Diana s Endymionem jsou zasazeni do rámce věčně se opakujících čtyř ročních období.

Zní to, jako že Danae, Leda, Diana a Endymion jsou ti amorci, ale úplně jasné mi to taky není. Zdá se mi divné, že by amorci měli jména, natož ženská. Pokud o těch čtyřech jménech něco víš, prosím upřesni.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

To jsou Bohyně, nic jiného nevím


----------



## werrr

*Tato podivuhodná moc ospravedlňuje rovněž Diovy prohřesky proti věrnosti,*
This astonishing power is excuse for Zeus's misdemeanours against fidelity,

*podobně jako na Franceschiniho zmiňované alegorii Fortuny z Palazzo Ranuzzi po bocích doprovázené amorky ve scénách představujících sílu lásky,*
similar as on the mentioned Franceschini's allegory of Fortuna in/from Palazzo Ranuzzi accompanied on the sides by (little) cupids in the scenes representing the power of love,

K čemu se váže ta poslední část moc nechápu, ale všechna ta jména se vztahují k Diovy a nikoli k Fortuně. Takže se asi jedná o pokračování první věty.

Danae, Léda i Diana byly Diovy milenky (tj. prohřešky proti věrnosti). O milostném vztahu Endymiona a Dia mi není nic známo, Zeus ho pouze ztrestal, ale podle některých výkladů byl Endymión Diův syn (tj. následek prohřešku proti věrnosti). Takže tipuji, že se jedná o výčet prohřešků.


----------



## cajzl

Endymion byl milenec Diany, Diana byla dcera Dia a Latony. Leda byla manželka spartského krále a matka Heleny.

Věta je v podstatě nesrozumitelná.


----------



## parolearruffate

*Danae, Leda a Diana s Endymionem jsou zasazeni do rámce věčně se opakujících čtyř ročních období.* Té větě nerozumím


----------



## werrr

Když na to teď ještě jednou koukám, tak se mi zdá, že tam chybí čárka před "ve scénách". Pak by šlo o pokračování první věty.

prohřešky proti věrnosti (,odbočka k Fortuně,) ve scénách představujících sílu lásky...


----------



## parolearruffate

kdo je doprovázen amorky, Diov?
Děkuju


----------



## werrr

parolearruffate said:


> kdo je doprovázen amorky, Diov?
> Děkuju


(Alegorie) Fortuny.


----------



## Jana337

werrr said:


> Když na to teď ještě jednou koukám, tak se mi zdá, že tam chybí čárka před "ve scénách". Pak by šlo o pokračování první věty.
> 
> prohřešky proti věrnosti (,odbočka k Fortuně,) ve scénách představujících sílu lásky...


Tak to si nemyslím.


> Danae, Léda i Diana byly Diovy milenky (tj. prohřešky proti věrnosti). O milostném vztahu Endymiona a Dia mi není nic známo, Zeus ho pouze ztrestal, ale podle některých výkladů byl Endymión Diův syn (tj. následek prohřešku proti věrnosti). Takže tipuji, že se jedná o výčet prohřešků.


To se mi líbí. Zejména pokud je Endymión syn Dia a Diany. To by dávalo smysl.

Takže bych to vyřešila takto:

Podobně jako na již zmíněné Franeschiniho alegorii Fortuny z Palazzo Ranuzzi, kde je Fortuna doprovázena amorky ve scénách představujících sílu lásky, i zde tato podivuhodná moc ospravedlňuje rovněž Diovy prohřešky proti věrnosti: Danae, Ledu a Dianu s Endymionem zasazené do rámce věčně se opakujících čtyř ročních období.

Co na to říkáte?

Pro Lauru: D., L. a D. s E. zasazené do rámce věčně se opakujících čtyř ročních období = tyto postavy jsou zobrazovány s motivy ročních období, která se věčně opakují.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> kdo je doprovázen amorky, Diov?
> Děkuju


Pozor: 
Nominativ - Zeus
Genitiv - Dia
etc.

Žádný Diov neexistuje. 

Jana


----------



## werrr

*Podobně ospravedlňuje* nebo *podobně zasazené*? 
Já to vidím spíš na to druhé, přinejmenším, jedná-li se o toto dílo.

Jinak to celé vypadá jako dosti neprofesionální překlad nějakého prospektu. Není náhodou k dispozici i originální verze?



			
				Jana said:
			
		

> ...Zejména pokud je Endymión syn Dia a Diany...


Tak o tom jsem nikdy neslyšel, Endymión byl synem krále Aethlia (a matkou tudíž asi byla Aethliova žena), podle některých verzí byl však skutečným otcem Zeus. Jako Endymionova milenka v řeckých bájích původně vystupovala Selené, která byla až později zaměněna za Dianu (Artemis).


----------



## Jana337

> *Podobně ospravedlňuje* nebo *podobně zasazené*?


 Ano, to by rozhodně šlo! Nenapadlo mě to.


> Já to vidím spíš na to druhé, přinejmenším, jedná-li se o toto dílo.


Také jsem to dílo hledala, ale nezdá se mi že by toto mohlo být ono, protože Franceschini namaloval v paláci Ranuzzi stropní malby (a ještě jeden odkaz), kdežto toto jsou klasické obrazy, které visí v bolognské galerii. Navíc na té stránce není žádná zmínka o Fortuně - jsou to jen čtyři roční období. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
na konec jsem měla strašně malo času. Nedá se překladat takový text během dva dnů (určitě se takhle neřiká). A moc mě zmuží (?), že taky myslíte že text nebyl moc dobře napsano, obyčejně nemám tak hodně problemů k rozumění.
Diky moc všem
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> na konec jsem měla strašně málo času. Nedá se překladat takový text během dva dnů (určitě se takhle neřiká). Takový text se nedá přeložit během dvou dnů/za dva dny. A moc mě zmuží (?), že taky myslíte, že text nebyl moc dobře napsano, obyčejně nemám tak hodně problemů k rozumění.
> A moc mne povzbuzuje, že si také myslíte, že text nebyl moc dobře napsán. Obyčejně nemám tak hodně problémů s porozuměním.
> Diky moc všem
> Laura


Potěšení na naší straně! 

Jana


----------

